# Anyone tried Miglior gatto (Morando) canned food for their cats?



## mickeyandthecubs (Aug 23, 2013)

Quality cat food is hard to get where I live so I usually grab at any small chance to try a new product.

I'm now seeing a canned food called "Miglior gatto" in the stores now but it doesn't seem widely known or reviewed on the internet. The company is Italian, the product in my possession appears to have been made in Italy and imported from a Nigeran distributor onto Asian markets.

Has anyone fed this to their cats before? Here's more about the product:

Miglior gatto professional - patte with chicken and turkey

Composition:
meat and animal derivatives (chicken 5%, turkey 5%)
fish and fish derivatives
minerals

Analytical constituents:
moisture: 80%
crude protein: 10.2%
crude oils and fats: 6%
crude fibres: 0.5%
crude ash: 3%

Additives: There's a lot to type - but basically vitamin A/vitamin E, zinc suplhate monohydrate, manganous suplhate monohydrate, potassium iodide

Thanks a lot for looking!

Just based on googling I'm a bit wary that this company appears to have limited presence in its own part of the world - "why are all the links for the product of an Italian company in Asia/Africa/etc? Do they not sell their own products in Europe or the Americas?" are the questions that jump at me.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Derivatives is just another word for by-products, so no it's not a good food. I don't know enough about the labeling requirements outside the US (they're very different) but here the "Meat and animal" would mean that it's undefined protein sources and it can vary on every batch. But then they put "5% chicken, 5% turkey" in there so I don't know if it means there's mystery meat and also the chicken and turkey or of it's just chicken and turkey. 

And no, they're not in the US.


----------



## mickeyandthecubs (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks for taking a look, those were my fears as well.

The 5% chicken, 5% turkey thing though correlates to the analytical constituents if understand this right - the product claims 10.2% of protein, of which 10% are chicken/turkey and 0.2% is animal derivatives. Of course, that favorable interpretation is partly me wishing I've finally found a decent wet food for my cats  

The only other wet food options here are Royal Canin, Whiskas, Finikee & Sheeba. Butch with their 'real meat no grain' products used to be my best bet but but they no longer supply it seems.

FWIW I just tried offering my cats a Miligor Gatto 'Ham & Turkey' can today. The smell was far more convincing than some of the other wet food around and the cats were receptive but they didn't exactly go "OMG THAT'S SOME REALLY HIGH QUALITY PROTEIN I'M SMELLING THERE LET ME AT IT!!!", lol.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

mickeyandthecubs said:


> The 5% chicken, 5% turkey thing though correlates to the analytical constituents if understand this right - the product claims 10.2% of protein, of which 10% are chicken/turkey and 0.2% is animal derivatives. Of course, that favorable interpretation is partly me wishing I've finally found a decent wet food for my cats


Yes, that's wishful thinking. Remember that meat is not all protein...it also has fat and moisture.


----------



## mickeyandthecubs (Aug 23, 2013)

doodlebug said:


> Yes, that's wishful thinking. Remember that meat is not all protein...it also has fat and moisture.


Thanks, looks like my search for a decent wet food is not yet over.

I used to just serve them actual chicken (with organs, etc) but I've read reports of poultry here being loaded with hormones and other junk, not to mention they just don't seem as interested in it as they once used to be compared to canned food with its processed flavors.

Both my cats are still young (1 year to 2years) so I'm conscious that their long-term health will be determined by what I feed them now.


----------



## mickeyandthecubs (Aug 23, 2013)

A quick update for the sake of completeness:

I tried the 'Chicken and Turkey' can of Miligor Gatto for my cats today. If looks count for anything - the chunks of meat seemed far more convincing than the other brands of wet food here and my cats loved it. There was a generous amount of gravy in it and I was surprised by how much food was there in the can considering it didn't cost as much as other imported pet foods. I'll probably go through with this entire can assuming there's no surprises.

That said doodlebug brings up some great points and there's not much known about the company. I was planning to switch my cats back to raw anyway but it's good know the number of wet food options in my local market is gradually increasing, maybe someday they'll finally import the likes of Nature's Variety as well.


----------

